

27 Hospital Workers Suspended for Security Violation - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/10/10/clooney.records/index.html
How did they get caught?<p>If every viewing of data in the app is stamped, didn't the users realize what would happen?

======
edw519
How did they get caught?

And if every viewing of data in the app is stamped, then didn't they realize
what would happen?

